# Need a little help :D



## Lupus (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello there 
As you can see i am new to this forum, but i need your help. I enjoyed classical works since my childhood, but only recently have i started to actively listen to classical composers, and so i stumbled on this video, and the piano piece at the end is excelent, so i would like to know if somene can identify this piece and tell me who is the composer and what is the name of this piece. 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH 
(I would guess it's Mozart, but i am not sure )
It starts at *1:07*


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

It seems that my Shazam App was incorrect. :-/


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ooh, I'm pleased with what the piece is! That would be a Domenico Scarlatti Sonata. K 159 in C Major.

This video doesn't list it as K 159, but that is the K number of this piece that Michelangeli is playing here:


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you sure Dies? I thought the bit at 1:07 sounded very Scarlatti

Edit: well trumped by clavichorder!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

dgee said:


> Are you sure Dies? I thought the bit at 1:07 sounded very Scarlatti


Shazam got it wrong, I tried it again and it said something completely different. Darn technology! haha


----------



## Lupus (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you guys, and a quick response it was, my god
I came home from work tired as a dog, and this little sonata made my day right now, thank you very much


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lupus said:


> Thank you guys, and a quick response it was, my god
> I came home from work tired as a dog, and this little sonata made my day right now, thank you very much


There are over 500 Scarlatti Sonatas, most of them delightful gems....
Piano:









Harpsichord:


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

There are actually 555 Scarlatti sonatas. AN easy number to remember


----------

